
Show HN: Athsee – Share your sporting journey - matdehaast
http://www.athsee.com
======
matdehaast
We are a team (of athletes) aiming to create a better connection between
athletes and their friends, family and fans. Why? We are frustrated that it's
difficult to follow an athletes journey through current social media because
it doesn't have context that an athlete competes in events, has results,
trains etc. We are aiming to improve this with the Athsee App by allowing
athletes to share their sporting journey with people who wish to follow them -
friends, family or fans!

Athsee is in it's early days but we have a few features already available for
you to try:

\- Create posts about your upcoming events to let your followers know when you
are competing next

\- GPS Live tracking including live photo/video sharing to share your event
live and in real time with your followers

\- Engagement through following, liking and commenting

The aim is to be a space for all athletes of all sports - currently though the
app is optimised for runners and cyclists

Our future plans are to have a space where you can post not only your upcoming
events but your results too. The live function will grow to include live
posting of an event so that athletes can post commentary along the way.

We are looking for athletes to start using the app and to help us make Athsee
everything an athlete wants. We are encouraging feedback - questions,
suggestions and anything else to help us make something that you want to use.

~~~
thehench
Slick app you've made there Matt! Will give it a go this weekend!

